# Missouri Breeders?



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

I know once my AnnaBelle is about 2 years old or more and fully trained/grown I plan on getting a 2nd GSD puppy but am wanting to start my research on breeders now. My preference is to find a reputable breeder in Missouri so I can go to them and visit. (I cannot travel much farther than out of Missouri). Does anyone know where I should start my search and what to look for in a breeder? 

The type of GSD I'm looking for:

AKC Register-able Male
Hip and Elbow Tested
Comes with Contract and Health Guarantee
Medium to High Energy Level
Classic Black/Tan Pattern, possibly even a long haired GSD
Intelligent and Ready to Learn

I pay a building membership at a training facility in Columbia, MO so it costs no extra for training a 2nd dog with them. They have basic obedience, advanced obedience, agility, carting, special tricks, tracking, and many obedience titles/certificates to work towards and I love the place. They even train and certify Therapy Dogs. Plus have a drill team.

Let me know how to go about finding a reputable, responsible local breeder. Thanks!


----------



## Donnie1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Is your membership at the canine sports academy? I am taking Maxx there starting Nov 1 for their obedience course.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she may rarely have b & t's but I LOVE Crooked Creek dogs in MO


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

Donne1 ... No I go to Ann Gafke's Teacher's Pet Dog Training Kennel because Ann Gafke is the owner and has more experience with GSD's. She has raised and bred them for 35 years! Here are some inserts from her website:

Over the years as German Shepherd Dog breeders we have produced from our own breeding 3 OFA excellent bitches, six champions of record, many more with U.S. points, two futurity winners, 24 German Shepherds with CD, CDX and UD titles.

Ann Gafke has been training dogs for 50 years. For most of that time, she has been helping others train their dogs. Her program has won national recognition for 4H. The work of her students has been published by National Geographic in the book Dogs Unlimited and in the book Pets and the Elderly. Her therapy work has been honored by Missouri mental health organizations.

The American Kennel Club used her German Shepherd Dogs in its educational slide show on the German Shepherd Standard to represent ideal shepherd temperament.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would check out Crooked Creek as well

Home

Karen is a member on this board.


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

Jakoda, I have spoken too Karen Belcher at crooked creek ranch. She said almost all her puppies are either all black or mostly black like my AnnaBelle and I am looking to add variety to my pack. After a black/tan I might end up getting a sable. 

But yes, I enjoy CCR's photos they always have all over facebook. I am on a few facebook forums that she is very active on including 'Everything German Shepherd' and 'The German Shepherd Dog Community'


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

** removed by Admin. Advertising of breedings, litters, puppies or dogs is NOT allowed on this board**


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

** Quote removed by Admin. Reason: advertising**

What are the OFA scores (hips and elbows of both dogs)?

Any titles?

Can you post both pedigrees?


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

There is another lady I have talked to named Staci Hobby who has bred GSD's and knows Karen, but I don't know much about bloodlines or just where to start in any of this.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

There's a kennel that breeds black & tan workinglines in the Fulton area-I've purchased two sable pups from them over the last two years-also recommended them to a party in Columbia recently-I can recommend several breeders in the state.

I live within five miles of Ann's and currently have 6 German Shepherds of the working lines.


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh WOW you live that close to her?!?! We should visit sometime  haha!


----------



## kimberly.namba (Jan 18, 2012)

Not sure if you are still looking or not but here are a few in Missouri...

Stoney Creek Farm German Shepherds & Dachshunds Located in Missouri

Century Farms, LLC - German Shepherd Puppies For Sale in Missouri

http://www.vertrauengermanshepherds.com/


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Maybe I will see you when I come up to Columbia to train sometime! I will have GSDs and Shelties with me and maybe a crazy Catahoula.


----------



## shadeslane (Apr 5, 2015)

I too would love to find a good breeder of GSDs in SE Missouri/southern IL/W Tennessee or Kentucky area. Seeking someone breeding reliable working dogs. Please do not recommend Crooked Creek to me as my experience with them is WAY below acceptable. Thanks in advance.


----------

